# VOIP > Resources >  betamax voip

## enaon

Παιδιά έψαξα να βρω κάτι να βάλω στην θέση του icall, και τελικά γίνετε χαμός εκεί έξω  :: 
Υπάρχει πάντως ένας πάροχος που πραγματικά είναι τεράστιος μάλλον, η BETAMAX , που μεταπωλείτε από πάρα πολλές άλλες εταιρίες, με διάφορες τιμές.

Σε αυτά τα site μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε τιμές ανά προορισμό κλπ.
http://progx.ch/home-voip-prixbetamax-3-1-2.html
http://backsla.sh/betamax

Δοκίμασα justvoip.com, 0.08 για κινητά χωρίς φπα, και 0.01 για σταθερά, αλλά κάποια λεπτά την εβδομάδα δωρεάν κλπ. 
Η ποιότητα της φωνής είναι εξαιρετική ( έβαλα g726), ο server είναι 85 ms μακριά με forthnet, και έχει μερικές επιλογές που είναι πολύ εύχρηστες:

Σε αφήνει να ορίσεις έως 5 νούμερα που έχεις στην διάθεση σου, κινητά ή σταθερά.
Ακολουθείς μία διαδικασία για να τα επιβιώσεις και μπορείς να επιλέξεις ένα από αυτά, ώστε να φαίνετε σαν το caller id όταν καλείς ( εμφανίζετε μόνο όταν καλείς σε σταθερά) από το sip. Μπορείς δηλαδή να καλείς και να φαίνεσαι σαν το 210χχχ του οτέ σου, ή το 213χχχ του evoice σου, ή σαν το κινητό σου.

Σε αφήνουν να κάνεις παραπάνω από μία ταυτόχρονη κλήση, μάλλον όσες αντέχεις, έτσι κι αλλιώς αν περάσεις τα δωρεάν λεπτά της εβδομάδας χρεώνεσαι 0.01 για σταθερά.

Για ενεργοποίηση, κατεβάζουμε το πρόγραμμα από το σιτε, κάνουμε νέο acount, και δίνει 60 λεπτά δοκιμαστικά χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία. Μετά το πρόγραμμα το θέλουμε μόνο για να ρυθμίσουμε τα εξερχόμενα κλπ, μίας και από το σίτε δεν κάνει και πολλά.

Φτιάχνουμε ένα trunk κάπως έτσι, και το δοκιμάζουμε από τον asterisk.
allow=g726
canreinvite=no
disallow=all
dtmfmode=rfc2833
host=sip.justvoip.com
insecure=very
qualify=yes
secret=’’secret’’
type=peer
username= ‘’username’’

----------

